# 2003 Michigan Modern Arnis Fall Camp!!!!



## Cruentus (Aug 19, 2003)

Here is some inforomation on the 1st WMAA Michigan Fall Camp:

*Instructors:* Datu Tim Hartman, GM Bong Journales, Guro Rich Parsons.

*Date:* November 1 & 2

*Cost:* $125 pre-register on or before Oct. 17
                    $150 At the Door

Discounts available for WMAA Members. Group Rates are also available.
(Canadians inquire about discount)

*Host:* Please send all preregister info to:

                   Paul Janulis
                   2656 Lantern Lane #208
                   Auburn Hills, MI 48326

Preregister Checks can be made out to Paul Janulis

For further inquiries, please call Paul @ 248-722-1634
e-mail: pauljanulis@hotmail.com 

*Location:* Kerry Roops Superkicks for America
                           105 Main St.
                           Rochester, MI 48307

*Prefered Hotel Info:* 

    Best Western Concord Inn
    1919 Starbatt
    Rochester Hills, MI 48309
    (N/E Corner, M-59/Crooks)
    Cost: $79 (Discounted price if you say your with: "World Modern Arnis Alliance Fall Camp")
Camp Attendees are garaunteed a room if booked on or before the pre-register date!

Call: 1-800-528-1234 for reservations

*Other Hotel info:*

1. Red Roof Inn 
    2580 Crooks Rd.
    Rochester Hills, MI 48309

Cost: starts at $49.99

Call 248-853-6400 for reservations

2. Spartan Motel
    111 N. Main St.
    Rochester, MI 48306
    (in walking distance from seminar location; only 1/3 of a mile!)

Cost: Starts @ $53

Call 248-651-8100 for reservations

*  This Event is gonna be a great one! If you can make it, you do not want to miss this. There are already a large amount of people who have shown interest in coming to this event. We plan on having a good time with good people; but most importantly, we plan on having good training! I will post more later. If you have any questions about air travel, rent-a-car, or any other inquiries, please contact me! 

Thank You,

Paul Janulis
Camp Host  *


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 19, 2003)

Have a good camp, Paul!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Have a good camp, Paul!
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *



Thank You Dan!
:asian: 

I hope to enjoy being there myself.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Have a good camp, Paul!
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *



Thanks man!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 3, 2003)

I will be there, so this will be a good chance for us to meet. I will have flyers for the fall camp also. 

I figured that this will be a great opportunity to get a prelude to the camp, considering that 2 out of the 3 instructors are going to be teaching. It is just nice that it turned out that way.

So I hope many of you will attend the benefit; it's always nice when we can pool Martial Artists together for a good cause. 

So, if your attending, make sure you seek me out for a camp flyer!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I will be there, so this will be a good chance for us to meet. I will have flyers for the fall camp also.
> 
> I figured that this will be a great opportunity to get a prelude to the camp, considering that 2 out of the 3 instructors are going to be teaching. It is just nice that it turned out that way.
> ...




Paul,

I assume you mean the 2 out of the 3 instructors will be at teh Benefit seminar?

Just Curious


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Paul,
> 
> I assume you mean the 2 out of the 3 instructors will be at teh Benefit seminar?
> ...



Of course...that's what I ment. You, Rich, and Datu Hartman are teaching at the Benefit and my camp. Bong Journales is also teaching at my camp, but will not be attending the Benefit due to other obligations.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 4, 2003)

I don't think I will be able to make it I have a 2 touraments that weekend one in saginaw and sunday is a tourament I must have to go to cause I am first on that circuit but maybe I will go to the first day is there a cheaper price only for 1 day?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 15, 2003)

It's getting closer!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *I don't think I will be able to make it I have a 2 touraments that weekend one in saginaw and sunday is a tourament I must have to go to cause I am first on that circuit but maybe I will go to the first day is there a cheaper price only for 1 day? *



If you call me, I can arrange one day prices! I already e-mailed you Adam, but this goes for everyone and anyone who can only make it for a day! 

I'd rather see you for the weekend then a day, but I'd rather see you for a day then then not at all!

artyon:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 19, 2003)

there is a few touranemants coming up in michigan might want to stop by at them and trop off flyers for your up coming camp


----------



## TragicHero (Sep 19, 2003)

What sort of students are you looking for  in this "Fall Camp"?  I'm a kung fu student in the local area, have studied for a couple years, would this camp suit me even though I'm not an Arnis student?  I feel like I've got the fundamental skillset to get something out of this sort of practice, but... not sure if a non-Arnis student is welcome?

Just curious... $125 for a cool seminar within driving distance of home is pretty cool!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *there is a few touranemants coming up in michigan might want to stop by at them and trop off flyers for your up coming camp *



I definatily do! Adam, if you wouldn't mind giving me some dates; times; etc., of the tournaments, I would love to stop by with flyers. In fact, if it wouldn't be too much trouble, post them here. It might be a good "plug" for these other events, and I will then have the info so I can be sure to get some flyers over there!

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TragicHero _
> *What sort of students are you looking for  in this "Fall Camp"?  I'm a kung fu student in the local area, have studied for a couple years, would this camp suit me even though I'm not an Arnis student?  I feel like I've got the fundamental skillset to get something out of this sort of practice, but... not sure if a non-Arnis student is welcome?
> 
> Just curious... $125 for a cool seminar within driving distance of home is pretty cool! *



We are looking for students just like you!!  

Too answer you, anyone can attend. Modern Arnis was geniously designed by Professor Presas where he could teach a seminar, and everyone from someone with no martial arts experience at all to the most experienced arnisador could benefit from the training, and learn something useful. I know that all the instructors present carry on this legacy, and teach with this same flavor.

Plus, Modern Arnis has an "art within your art" concept. This means that taking an Modern Arnis seminar, you'll find, will be a benefit to your training in Chinese Martial arts. Modern Arnis is a good stand alone system, but it is also useful to people who train in other styles; in that it can be integrated, and it can help enlighten one to different ways of thinking about their own system.

So, all styles and levels of experience are welcome!

A side note: w/ 3 instructors, and quit a few experienced Modern Arnis players who have said they plan to attend, there will be plenty of knowledge to go around, and one on one attention for the experienced modern arnis person to the inexperienced.

So...I hope to see you there!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 19, 2003)

I just wanted to let you all know that I have had an overwhelming response for this seminar already. I didn't think I would have to do this, but I might have to limit the attendence to 60 people, depending on how many preregisters I get by the preregistered date. 

This is great; with 3 instructors and a good amount of people, this seminar will provide a great experience to all who can attend!

But, I urge you too preregister before the preregister date, so if I hit capacity you won't be left out. Contact me. My info is here or on the WMAA website: www.wmarnis.com

Thank you,

Paul Janulis
2003 Michigan Camp Host


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 19, 2003)

Paul I will be at all these events just saying maybe u can stop at a few pass out flyers and tell people about it.


GREAT LAKES PRO-AM 
September 26/27 2003 
Detriot MI
Wayne State Matthaei Gymnasium
Super Tourament 


October 4,2003 
Western Michigan Karate Championship 
Tournament in Holland, Michigan 
Location: Holland Civic Center, 150 West 8th. St. Holland, Michigan 
Director- R. Thomas Fabiano 
Registration; 9:30-11:00 a.m. 
cost- $30.00 for 1 event, $5.00 each additional 

OCT 5 Sunday 
Japan Karate Academy Fall Karate Tourament 
$35.00 5 each addition 
must be pre reg by the 3rd email me for more info

Great Lakes All StarOpen Karate Championships 
Saturday- October 18,2003
Hosted by the Grand Rapids Karate Academy
Directed by Mr. Gene Wudkewych 
Registration: 10:00 - 11:00 A.M.  Eliminations:11:00A.M. Rules Meeting: 10:45 A.M.
Spectators: Adults -$5.00, Children  under 12-$3.00, Preschool-Free
Competitors: ONE EVENT- $30.00, $35.00 for 2 0r 3 events
(1 Form, 1 Fighting, 1 Weapon Division Only)
Note! 5 people required for a division to run or will combine divisions
Trophies for 1st. thru 3rd. & Medals for 4th.
Location: Creston High School, 1720 Plainfield Ave. N.E.
Grand Rapids, Mich
For more info and early registration contact Mr. Gene Wudkewych @
616-447-2292 or Genew13601@msn.com


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Adam!

I'll see what I can do on those dates (Maybe I can see you fight, and smoke someone on the mats too!  )


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 24, 2003)

PAUL i will be competing both days this weekend I am doing continuos and team sparing Friday so maybe drop off some flyers that day and then the flyers will be out for both days not sure how many people you may get but hay it is advertisement and who know maybe you well get a few more people.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 24, 2003)

Adam-

The tournament is running on Sunday?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 24, 2003)

yea the final rumble is always on the first sunday of NOV


----------

